# Windsor-London-Portsmouth-Bayeux/Normandy -Paris



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, the time is almost upon us and we'll be off to the above-mentioned areas.
Going on AA/BA FF miles (thanks to that medical emergency of 2 years ago) and Marriott RPs.

If anyone would like me to place a flag or take a photo at a particular grave  at the American or Canadian cemetery, just PM with a name and I will gladly do so.

Some highlights: ( Due to my leg injury, I am not doing the busy pace as in the past).

Staying at Heathrow upon arrival. Leaving for Windsor in the a.m. Staying at the Harte & Garter across from the Castle. Have tickets for the Castle and a select tour of the royal kitchen.  http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/visit/windsorcastle/plan-your-visit/access/great-kitchen-tour

Next day, early train into London to drop off our bags at the Allen House. Then a half day at Portobello Markets - antiques, prints and other neat stuff. Get foodstuff at Tesco's and/or Mark & Spencer near by. Early sleepy time.

Victoria & Albert Museum and the Knights Templar. Maybe Harrod's.

Tuesday: Big day. Selfridges in the am. Afternoon high tea at the Ritz and then the limited evening tour of Buckingham Palace at 5:30 p.m. http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/e...r-of-the-state-rooms-buckingham-palace-summer

Hampton Court - By train out to the palace and back via the Thames if the tides are correct. The Thames being a Tidal river. Dinner at Toresano's in Maida Vale.

Covent Garden, British Museum (my 11th time being there), National Gallery, 
Leisceter Square to snag some tickets to a play (undecided).


Greenwich all day.


Portsmouth: All day. Harbor tour and submarine base (DF is retired SSBNs)  Depart Portsmouth at 10 pm for the overnight Brittany Ferry to Normandy.

Arrive Ouisterham ---->  Caen ----->  Bayeux.  Market day. Stroll around the town. Check into the Villa Lara, dinner at any of the great places. 

Band of Brothers tour, all day.  Dinner and a stroll.

Leave Bayeux ------> Paris. Check into the Marriott Champs. 2 day Museum pass for the Louvre and Versailles. Then, Paris at our leisure. I adore the Bateaux on/off trips. Some antiquing, Shakespeare Book Shop, strolling.

Home.


Life is good.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Life is VERY good.  Enjoy!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Life is VERY good.  Enjoy!




.... and too short ! Thanks !


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Forgot to say that when I called BA for our seat assignment, I asked about seating for my leg problem (still mending from the fx and need to have leg room to stretch it out). They were great and gave us good seats .

 She then offered the golf cart from our arrival gate to Customs/Immigration. If you've been to Heathrow, then you know how huge it is even with the moving sidewalks. I appreciate this as I'm sure the old leg will be puffy and a might fidgety by the time we get into London.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 31, 2013)

Consider the musee d'orsey instead of the louvre. Better scale and great content. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're visiting the Dockyard in Portsmouth the new Mary Rose museum is now open and is amazing, definitely not one to be missed.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 1, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Consider the musee d'orsey instead of the louvre. Better scale and great content.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



I agree that the D'Orsey museum is my favorite, but if you have never been to the Louvre I would not skip it, but add the D'Orsey to your itinerary.


----------



## IreneLF (Sep 1, 2013)

Beags, all sounds great.  

(If you are a fan of Rodin, I'd add the gardens of the museum - And Musee D'orsay...but then again my Paris itinerary would be 30 days of things...)

With you in spirit.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 2, 2013)

In Portsmouth, I would definitely do the Royal Navy Dockyards and historic ships (HMS Victory, Nelson's flagship at Trafalgar; HMS Warrior, launched in 1860 as the Royal Navy's first ironclad warship and also the longest, fastest, and most powerfully armed warship of the day; and the raised wreck of HMS Mary Rose of Henry VIII's navy).  The ships are all fascinating.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks to all of your advice and insights.

Have been on HMS Victory and loved it. Will see the Mary Rose and/or Warrior.
Plan to take the harbor tour and maybe a trip to the sub base (DF is retired SSBNs).


Have been to the Louvre once and decided that even if I visited it daily for 10 years, I could not see it all.  Will consider the D'Orsay, but have my heart set on the Louvre to revisit some old friends (Venus de Milo and the Mona Lisa).

Just finished watching "Band of Brothers" in preparation for our Normandy tour.
Ii could live in Bayeux.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 3, 2013)

Louvre has so many treasures other than Venus and Mona.  And Orsay is AMAZING, much more tranquil and serene setting. You would be remiss in not visiting there as well.  Just saying . . .


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 3, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Louvre has so many treasures other than Venus and Mona.  And Orsay is AMAZING, much more tranquil and serene setting. You would be remiss in not visiting there as well.  Just saying . . .



  Yep, I understand/ know that there's more than those two, but just used them as "headliners". I spent two full days at the Louvre and it left me wanting more. My pointed little head was overwhelmed with the beauty and treasures there. I have this fantasy life where I live in the Marais and visit all the museums, parks and galleries over the course of one year. I may just do this in a couple years.

  I have to parcel out my time due to walking limitations. Will try to see the D'Orsay if time and leg strength permit. If not this year, definitely next year.

 Thanks for the suggestion.


-


----------



## MaryH (Sep 7, 2013)

I would 2nd suggestions for Musee D'Orsay and Rodin.  Rodin is a smaller and more intimate museum and nice gardens.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bonjour and greetings from Bayeux, France, the Villa Lara Hotel.. Having a great time. Rocky crossing from Portsmouth last night - big swells on the crossing (English Channel).

Pompey family  - Saw the Mary Rose yesterday. Fantastic ! Also, saw your family name all over Portsmouth - impressive.

Buckingham, Windsor, Hampton Court & Kensington Palaces/Castles  - All great, especially the special tours. Greenwich and Cutty Sark were enjoyable.

Suggest the three hour boat ride back from Hampton to Westminster if possible.

British and V&A wonderful. British Library - took the quick tour to see the Magna Carta ( One of them)'  a Guttenberg Bible, Michelangelo's notebook.

High tea at the Ritz - always the nice treat.

Going on the Overlord Tour, Band of Brothers, tomorrow.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 14, 2013)

Beaglemom3;1528319Pompey family  - Saw the Mary Rose yesterday. Fantastic ! Also said:
			
		

> Ah, a bit of confusion there .  Pompey is the nickname for Portsmouth, most notably in respect of the football team.  There's some confusion of its origins so nobody really knows.  Therefore the name 'Pompey Family' is in reference to our location rather than evidence of my family's predilection for graffiti.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the Mary Rose, we were back there last Sunday.  The new building is such a massive improvement on the old one when you had to peer through fogged up windows to catch glimpses of timber shrouded in a perpetual mist.  As impressive as the ship remains are it's the artifacts that are the true treasures.


----------



## Christie (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't believe this was a "lite" schedule considering you leg!  For the second year in a row, I have to give up our Allen House weeks Nov. 16 & 23-Thanksgiving. This time it's for a knee replacement, which I am dreading. I can barely walk to the kitchen let alone do all you did. Sounds like it was wonderful!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Christie said:


> Can't believe this was a "lite" schedule considering you leg!  For the second year in a row, I have to give up our Allen House weeks Nov. 16 & 23-Thanksgiving. This time it's for a knee replacement, which I am dreading. I can barely walk to the kitchen let alone do all you did. Sounds like it was wonderful!



  Oh, Christie,
  I understand, but take heart, you'll heal and be able to do this.
  Have you contacted AH so that you can switch your week ? There's an in house fee of about 40 pounds. This is what I did. Remember that a scheduled, but necessary procedure such as yours will do very well with good P.T. I am 15 months out from injury, so easy for me to say, but I was considered a "traumatic injury". Either way....... I feel your pain.

  AH owners/visitors:  The RTU expiratory date is still on for 2014. Does not look like any last minute reprieves. As you know, this is a very desirable address and they will most likely convert to $$$$ condos or similar. 

  Sad to say... the Allen House does look neglected since our last visit. I always described it as "dated English", but now it is just showing signs of wear, tear and deferred upkeep. We did not stay in our own unit (#21), but in #23. 

  Am at the Champs Elysees as I write this. Interesting to say the least.
First impressions, nice, welcoming staff, but tiny room (# 207) - maybe because I am using MRPs ? I am not a platinum or gold member, but my CH units are -   Found the Marks & Spencer and Starbucks as I am philosophically and economically opposed to a 30 Euro breakfast. Ah, yikes ! Oh, did I mention 20 Euros/day for WiFi ? I am writing from the business center as it's free.
Othewise, good.
Have been here before, but on DF's points & cash. Different today. 

  Have to say that Bayeux and the Overlord "Band of Brothers" tour were superb. Have to recommend the Villa Lara Hotel/Churchill Hotel. They're a hard act to follow.

  Well, au revoir and be well.

  Beags.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, things are so much better.

I requested, very nicely, for a change to a new room as we had a small one (the size wasn't too bad), but the toilet was 6 feet from the bed) and had no natural light or natural air as we were facing into the lobby. 
I explained to the front desk that we had originally been booked into a room with a window, but the reception person felt that I might need a more accessible room and changed us. Anyway, the Marriott went over and above. We are in room 721 with a patio and a view of Monmatre, some of Nortre Dame and if we strain our necks, the very tippy top of the Eiffel Tower in the other direction.

The Marriott even sent a bottle of wine and fruit up to our room. We were stunned, gobsmacked even.

Victor & Fabien at the desk did this. I thanked them profusely and said that all that had I wanted was a little window and some sun. They said that I had been so polite and sweet (their exact words), that they were pleased to do it. They must have mixed me up with someone else ! They hinted that there is sometimes abuse in these matters. I can just imagine....


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 18, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The Marriott even sent a bottle of wine and fruit up to our room. We were stunned, gobsmacked even.
> 
> Victor & Fabien at the desk did this. I thanked them profusely and said that all that had I wanted was a little window and some sun. They said that I had been so polite and sweet (their exact words), that they were pleased to do it. They hinted that there is sometimes abuse in these matters. I can just imagine....



We've found that our best experiences of Marriott service have been within the European hotels particularly the Grande Flora in Rome.


----------



## Christie (Sep 18, 2013)

Beags,
That is so great!! Never hurts to ask. Have fun!
Yesterday I tried walking around in hopes I could put off a
knee replacement and use Allen House. Well, this morn I knew it wasn't going to work.  I have used interal exchange as we own an April and October week and like going at Thanksgiving. Hate to give up next to last year.
Deb in NC...if you read this, please PM me as I might be able to change one of these weeks to next April for you. The week we own in April is 17. Rather have a TUGGER who would use it than a resale person. It's a place close to my heart.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Every time I go to London, I see something new.............. this made me smile all week.


----------

